# Odin's 1st birthday



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I don't know how or where the time went but Odin turns 1 today! He was born on Friday the 13th of last year, I joked that it could either be a really good or really bad sign, lol.

He went from this:





































To a lanky, goofy and extremely high energy dog.






























Happy birthday buddy! Looking forward to many, many more.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 
hes so handsome!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday handsome Odin!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday big guy!


----------



## mywhitesamson (Jan 26, 2010)

happy birthday big guy


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Odin. Such a sweet boy.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: Odin!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Odin!!!! :birthday:

Handsome boy!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy birthday big boy!!! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You for sure can tell he is a male at 1 yr, nice head on that boy! 

:birthday: _Odin_

I adopted Kacie on a Friday the 13 and it was one lucky day for both of us! 
Karlo will be a yr shortly, time sure does go by way too fast~ to those of you with young pups, don't wish those days away(even when they misbehave):wub:


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Odin!!! You are one BEAUTIFUL boy! My Lulu turned one year old on the 10th. It sure goes by fast!


----------

